# Syntha-6 flavor reviews.



## nni (Feb 29, 2008)

I am not a fan of BSN, but they really did it right with Syntha-6. They mix well and taste great, and I prefer blends to straight protein powders. Labeling confusion aside, here are my reviews of each flavor...

Vanilla Ice Cream

taken with milk and thrown in the freezer for a few minutes, it comes out tasting similar to a carvel vanilla shake. excellent, and highly recommended.

Cookies and Cream

taken with milk and thrown in the freezer for a few minutes, very tastey. not overpowering cookies and cream but a nice mild to moderate flavor. there are little bits of cookies in the shake, but they all settle in the bottom, and not all of them came out with the final gulp. i would recommend, but vanilla is better by a bit.

Strawberry Milk Shake

taken with milk and thrown in the freezer for a few minutes, wow. the top froze a little and it tasted reminiscent of ice cream. i would have to say that this is better than vanilla, and is currently ranked as #1. excellent, best strawberry to date.

Mochachino

i did not review this myself, it was outsourced. i hate coffee, don't drink it, never have. so i asked my mother to try this. she has protein shakes regularly, but being a mother puts fruit and other things in it that are common in a fully stocked mother kitchen, so flavor of the protein rarely shines through. i put a similar amount of milk in it for her, and she threw 4 ice cubes in and used her stick blender. she said it was to date the best protein shake she has had. i asked her some questions to compare. she said in the summer she likes going to starbucks to get iced frappachinos and that this shake was better than those fraapachinos. so i would assume it was very good. i tried a little and it tasted like thick cold coffee.

Chocolate Milk Shake

taken with milk and thrown in the freezer for a few minutes, very good. it tastes more like cocoa than anything. i really enjoyed this, i would put it above cookies and cream, and maybe on par with, or slightly above vanilla.


----------



## quark (Feb 29, 2008)

I've been on an ON Gold kick lately but I did the Syntha-6 samples I received over the last couple of years. My favs were the strawberry and Mochachino.


----------



## code0824 (Mar 6, 2008)

my girlfriend loves the Mochachino.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 6, 2008)

I find that Syntha 6 bottles are too small and end up eating away my wallet more than any pleasures of taste.

Oh..and if you put one of those shakes in the freezer, wont it look like absolute fucking shit when it comes out?  Kinda like putting a wendy's frosty in the fridge/freezer for a while.  It looks like the devil less than 30 min later.


----------

